

Uber raises at $3.5B valuation from TPG and Google Ventures - bretpiatt
http://allthingsd.com/20130822/uber-filing-in-delaware-shows-tpg-investment-at-3-5-billion-valuation-google-ventures-also-in/

======
fizx
Any way this makes sense other than as an investment into the virtual
infrastructure that will route and control a self-driving car ecosystem?

~~~
dmor
Taxi/limo service is $6B market as is, why does it have to be about self-
driving cars to "make sense"? You statement seems to beg the question.

~~~
hayksaakian
> $6B

Interesting given the valuation of Uber. Does it imply that Uber is worth more
than half of the Taxi/limo market?

